# BRASS POCKET POACHER



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

View attachment 3328
Hi just finished these 3 cast brass pocket POACHER flat band slingshots have been working on them with a mate of mine who hunts a lot with catapults. This is our first real go at a commercial flat band style catapult/slingshot mainly aimed a the HUNTING market
We hope to sell a lot of these in the uk as most of the flatband hunting catapults/slingshots are made from wood?
they will mainly be cast in Aluminium to keep the weight down but we will be make special ones in BRASS / BRONZE / ZA12
we have taken note from the forum members that a plain version would be nice we hope you like them.These 3 are of to the photographer so we can get them on the web site.THANKS FOR LOOKING (1st left fox head 2nd middel plain 3rd right rabbit head)
MILBRO PRO_SHOT UK
Pete


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> View attachment 3328
> Hi just finished these 3 cast brass pocket hunter flat band slingshots have been working on them with a mate of mine who hunts a lot with catapults. This is our first real go at a commercial flat band style catapult/slingshot mainly aimed a the HUNTING market
> We hope to sell a lot of these in the uk as most of the flatband hunting catapults/slingshots are made from wood?
> they will mainly be cast in Aluminium to keep the weight down but we will be make special ones in BRASS / BRONZE / ZA12
> ...


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Gib said:


> View attachment 3328
> Hi just finished these 3 cast brass pocket hunter flat band slingshots have been working on them with a mate of mine who hunts a lot with catapults. This is our first real go at a commercial flat band style catapult/slingshot mainly aimed a the HUNTING market
> We hope to sell a lot of these in the uk as most of the flatband hunting catapults/slingshots are made from wood?
> they will mainly be cast in Aluminium to keep the weight down but we will be make special ones in BRASS / BRONZE / ZA12
> ...


GORGEOUS!!!
[/quote]

HI GIB glad you like them


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very fine work and I wish you the greatest of success in your endeavour.

When are you going to have an operational website?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Very fine work and I wish you the greatest of success in your endeavour.
> 
> When are you going to have an operational website?


we hope its now going to be end october this year we HOPE


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I love the taper in the handle, and might I suggest a little hole, for tubes.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like some good hunting slingshots !


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I love the taper in the handle, and might I suggest a little hole, for tubes.


if you want holes for tubes it can be done for no extra


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This will be on my future list. And with holes definitely as I like to shoot whatever's at hand, tubes or flats.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> I love the taper in the handle, and might I suggest a little hole, for tubes.


if you want holes for tubes it can be done for no extra
[/quote]

It's making me a little dizzy ... Hogan's the







all praise the Milly.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> This will be on my future list. And with holes definitely as I like to shoot whatever's at hand, tubes or flats.


HI what size hole do you think would be best???


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Instant Classic!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> This will be on my future list. And with holes definitely as I like to shoot whatever's at hand, tubes or flats.


HI what size hole do you think would be best???
[/quote]

Not the one to answer this. I'm no expert. But, if you leave it, as you say, an option, then you can drill it out to the customer's spec. I think that's the best way. The only thing I have to go on would be the advice I got from Harpersgrace to drill to the same diameter as the tubing, or a teeny bit smaller. So you see it depends on the customer's tube preference.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very good awsome pocket shooters


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> This will be on my future list. And with holes definitely as I like to shoot whatever's at hand, tubes or flats.


HI what size hole do you think would be best???
[/quote]

How about drilling for the size of the Barnett's it'd take almost all tubes and squares. The holes on my lucky are about 7/8mm but they're designed to hold square bands tight, know what I mean ... no attachments. (save pins)


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice Catty!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I know what i want for xmas i,ll have to work on the wife, ha ha , i love the hare one, jeff

Ive just noticed, i dont mean to knit pick, but the 3rd one is a hare, not a rabbit ha ha, sorry, they are lovely bit of kit for any hunter, they should fly out, you could also try a pheasant, jeff


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

wow they are beutiful!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I know what i want for xmas i,ll have to work on the wife, ha ha , i love the hare one, jeff
> 
> Ive just noticed, i dont mean to knit pick, but the 3rd one is a hare, not a rabbit ha ha, sorry, they are lovely bit of kit for any hunter, they should fly out, you could also try a pheasant, jeff


Hi jeff its in hand so to speak we are going to run a full hunting theme?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> I know what i want for xmas i,ll have to work on the wife, ha ha , i love the hare one, jeff
> 
> Ive just noticed, i dont mean to knit pick, but the 3rd one is a hare, not a rabbit ha ha, sorry, they are lovely bit of kit for any hunter, they should fly out, you could also try a pheasant, jeff


Hi jeff its in hand so to speak we are going to run a full hunting theme?
[/quote]

I think the lads over here will snap them up, the lurcher ones will sell if you do them, something like your slingshots will last a life time, good going, jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I know what i want for xmas i,ll have to work on the wife, ha ha , i love the hare one, jeff
> 
> Ive just noticed, i dont mean to knit pick, but the 3rd one is a hare, not a rabbit ha ha, sorry, they are lovely bit of kit for any hunter, they should fly out, you could also try a pheasant, jeff


Hi jeff its in hand so to speak we are going to run a full hunting theme?
[/quote]

I think the lads over here will snap them up, the lurcher ones will sell if you do them, something like your slingshots will last a life time, good going, jeff
[/quote]

Hi Jeff hope you are right, we hope to do a few game fair next year?were now getting to the stage i think we need to be at to compete
and deliver a good cast metal catapult/slingshot .In the UK we are doing ok but it takes time to win the confidence of the mass market
on price were never going to be able to compete with the bent wire slingshot but on the other hand do we have to?
As you say one of these is a life time investment.
Pete


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like Hogan slingshots for what they are... a quality product to shoot seriously at targets, or to provide extra meat for the table...not a toy and built to last a lifetime. I am looking forward to putting mine to work this winter.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everone we are having a slight name change from pocket hunter TO POCKET POCHER .IT was never our intension to pass of our products as a hunter catapult 
the trade name of fish a member of this forum.We are sorry for any confusion this may have given rise to.
MILBRO PRO_SHOT UK
Pete


----------

